# home made e-callers



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anybody have any ideas on how to make a home made e-caller?


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Try some of these sites for your build:

Varmint Al's Eclectic Web Pages

Homade E-Caller

Homemade Wireless E-Caller - PredatorMasters Forums

My Homemade E-Caller - The Texas Predator Posse

The Home Made E-Caller

I have made one but am not too proud of the looks----sound quality is not quite up to par but i am working on it.
also have sites for free mp3 sounds, ----- start out with varmintal he has some pre-made sequences


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks good links!
Are awsome areawsa


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I have all my parts together to make one. I will post some pics as soon as I get started. I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

coyotehunter243 said:


> Does anybody have any ideas on how to make a home made e-caller?


OK, here it is. The only thing I need to do is box it up, and I haven't figured out how I want to do that? I guess I will figure that out when I use this a few times. I will tell you this, this little gem is LOUD and in STEREO!!!


----------

